

Another Tech Entrepreneur denied a US visa. Where is this going? - elmargasimov

Dear HN community,<p>This story might sound somewhat familiar to you. 
I travelled to San Francisco three months ago under the Visa Waiver to build my dream company.
I worked non-stop, every single day, building my prototype, networking and seeking investment.<p>In the past three months, I have achieved an extraordinary amount, made so many new friends and was ready to launch my company.
My startup SkillPitcher, is one that actually creates jobs. I had set it up to eliminate deficiencies associated with the hiring process.<p>After my waiver period was over, I travelled back home to Amsterdam to get a Visa, so that I don't have to go in and out every three months.
Today I was refused a B1 visa under section 214(b).<p>I do not know what to do now. I can only write and hope that someone will hear my story.<p>I would appreciate any type of advice or help with this matter.<p>Thank you for your time.<p>Kind regards,
Elmar Gasimov
Founder at SkillPitcher.com
======
johnnykiko
Hang on, so you were in the US on the visa waiver program, working on your
company?

You are not allowed to run a company on either the visa waiver, or a B1 visa.
That requires a working visa. You said it yourself - "I worked non-stop, every
single day". So I have no idea what you thought you were doing.

You ask where this is going. I guess that aliens who work illegally are
unlikely to get a visa, and that sounds pretty fine way to be going to me.

~~~
elmargasimov
Excuse me, Firstly entrepreneurs travel to California because that is where
they need to be. Secondly, I am allowed to conduct business and meetings on a
Visa Waiver. As long as it is not gainful employment (which it isn't).
Thirdly, 51% of all the founders and CEO's in Silicon Valley are foreign born.
We come to build jobs and pay taxes to your government. Not to steal your
jobs.

~~~
johnnykiko
Firstly I'm British, so I'm not talking about having my jobs stolen.

Secondly, Google for "B1 visa". Take the first result. Read down to "The
following activities require a working visa, and may not be carried out by
business visitors".

It clearly says that you may not run a business. If you founded a startup,
that sounds like you ran a business.

------
cjbenedikt
there is no way around it, I'm afraid, I share your experience. you can try
and get hired by a US company and obtain an H-1B visa, but the time slot for
it is between April and October of each year and the number of visas issued
are limited to 65k

~~~
johnnykiko
But he won't be able to get one of those either if they have worked out he's
been working illegally and have that on record.

~~~
elmargasimov
I have not been there illegally nor overstayed my time. Nothing prevents me
from reapplying to get a visa.

~~~
yunguniu
Sadly, I believe he's right. You can't start a company on a B1, and certainly
not on the waiver. For example, Y Combinator involves setting up a company,
and you can't do that on the B1.

